# [APP][v2.2+] PRIOR - easiest todo note ever.



## honeyJarStudio (May 27, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey guys, Let me introduce a best todo application.
This' made for people who finding easy todo planner.
fancy UI, easy to use, easy to organize daily plans.


you can use this easily. PRIOR get all uncompleted tasks from yesterday. automatically.


if you want make grocery list, daily plan list, whatever.. This is a easiest way to make list.


Come and watch this on google play. It will not disappoint you.


this application is useful, and beautiful.

here is google play link. thanks for reading.
https://play.google.....honeyjar.prior


----------

